# [SOLVED] mplayer i adobe-flash po kompilacji kernela

## dolohow

Witajcie ponownie!

Ostatnio skompilowałem sobie kernel w wersji 2.6.34-r6 (wcześniej korzystałem z genkernela) i pojawił się problem:

1. Po włączeniu filmu w mplayerze i włączeniu fullscrenu, film nie jest rozciągany na pełny ekran.

2. Wszystko co jest we flashu na fullscrenie się tnie niemiosiernie, że nie da się oglądać.

Podejrzewam, że jest po kompilacji kernela (na stacjonarce również kompilowałem i tego problemu nie ma)

.config:

http://wklej.org/hash/e04672d14a/txt

Przeglądarka: Firefox 3.6.9

adobe-flash + nspluginwrapper

update mplayera do wersji niestabilnej nie rozwiązuje problemuLast edited by dolohow on Sat Oct 02, 2010 10:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryba84

Co do mplayera dodaj parametr -zoom do linii komend i będzie rozciągał do pełnego ekranu.

----------

## one_and_only

Pewnie nie masz akceleracji. Po zmianie jądra trzeba przekompilować sterowniki (generalnie module-rebuild rebuild) pamiętając, aby było odpowiednie dowiązanie w /usr/src (eselect kernel list). W mplayrze przetestuj inne wyjścia wideo niż x11 (-vo xv, gl2). Zaktualizuj flasha do niestabilnej wersji - nie będziesz podrzebował nspluginwrppera.

----------

## dolohow

Aktualizacja flashe do wersji niestabilnej pomogła.

Dodawanie parametru -zoom + -vo x11, również pomogło.

Dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

## SlashBeast

Uzywaj w mplayerze wyjscia xv a nie x11. vo=x11 nie wiele potrafi.

----------

